# Pros/cons of floating vs submersible stock tank de-icers



## JayByrd (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking for a stock tank de-icer but Iâm confused about the pros & cons of floating vs submersible units. The makers brag about which kind they sell, and if they are convertible from one to the other, but I donât understand why one might be better than the other in different situations. The only thing I can think why one might be better is if the critters like to chew on objects, submerging the heater might be better, but then why arenât all heaters submersible?

I have different stock tanks. Mostly ones Iâm considering a de-icer for are about bathtub sized. Not sure how many gallons that is. Theyâre for goats and later, sheep.

Iâm also planning to make an automatic waterer for my rabbits that will need to be heated so that the 3/16&#8243; tubing with individual valves for each rabbit doesnât freeze. Iâm planning a 5 gallon bucket with water continuously circulating.

Thanks!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

floating ones are more designed for plastic or poly tanks..where submersibles are for metal tanks can't very well put a heating element in the bottom of a plastic tank...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used one of these for my horses for the past 5 years. They even knocked it over and kicked it around (my fault) and it's still working just great! For my goats I use the heated pet bowl because I only have 3 mini's. I have one in the chicken coop and in the cat house too. If you go this route only buy the Allied brand...the others are cheapos. 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....1d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=heated water bucket


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes. ALLIED is very good. I use floaters for 14 goats two hogs 5000 cats and deer. This thing was a back.. saver.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We've always used a sinker and put a guard on it if we used a poly tank.
Have had the same one for 5 years now.
I worry that the floater may give animals something to play with.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought these this year and I couldn't be happier. The big one I have floating in a HUGE tank~ and it keeps it mostly thawed~ the very edges freeze sometimes but considering the tank is at least 8ft diameter that one little heater is working itself pretty darned well! The little ones I have in smaller buckets (obviously!) and one runs dry on a regular basis without the heater over heating (thats actually why I bought that specific heater because one of the tubs is preferred by EVERY animal on the property and they will drink it dry before checking the other tubs!)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/3-n-1-de-icer/camid/LIV/cp/AN-M1/cn/3203/

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/utility-pail-and-birdbath-de-icer/camid/LIV/cp/AN-U1/cn/3203/


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Rubbermaid tank and the heater screws into the bottom of the tank, I have used 2 of them in 6 years. 
I had to replace the first one because my yearling TWH decided me wanted to take a bath in the tank and squashed it.
Other than that i love it. 
I would be worried about them wanting to play with the ones that float on top.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

My horses kept jerking the floaters out and playing with them.... so, like Becca, I got the one made to screw in the drain hole at the bottom of my rubbermaid tank.....works awesome!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

hehehe yep forgot to say........ my floater is tied to the middle of the tank. that red color can get some goats in a VERY playful mood.


----------



## JayByrd (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

